# Dog Agility



## gsgary (Jan 4, 2009)

Today i took some shots for a friend who teaches dog agility

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2009)

Very good focus in all - was that prefocusing with a burst when the dog got to that jump point?
The only downside is the backgrounds are a little distracting, but at those events I can well understand the limitations you have for finding good clean backgrounds. 

Oh and points off for dog number 5


----------



## gsgary (Jan 4, 2009)

Overread said:


> Very good focus in all - was that prefocusing with a burst when the dog got to that jump point?
> The only downside is the backgrounds are a little distracting, but at those events I can well understand the limitations you have for finding good clean backgrounds.
> 
> Oh and points off for dog number 5


 

Cheers, no AI Servo one shot 1D & 300mmF2.8L, he teaches in a field next to a pub car park and to close to fence for me to shoot the other way i could have put the 200mmF2.8L on but would have been too close last time the dogs jumped all over me

Bit less distracting background


----------



## xtort- (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, very impressive.  Great timing, great focus, and I disagree about the backgrounds- in this situation, I prefer the busy and sufficiently out of field background.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 5, 2009)

xtort- said:


> Wow, very impressive. Great timing, great focus, and I disagree about the backgrounds- in this situation, I prefer the busy and sufficiently out of field background.


 

Chjeers mate :thumbup:


----------



## MissMia (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice series. I love the last shot in your second post, but I am partial to border collies.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jan 5, 2009)

These are very well shot.  I really wish I could get a better handle on when and where local events like this happen around me.  You inspire me to want to try this for myself!


----------



## polymoog (Jan 5, 2009)

Great pics, really lovely colours. I especially like 4 & 5 from the first series. I also agree that the background is not too overpowering, it is after all a part of the story  (the previous jumps) and not in focus. I always believe the eye should be drawn to "look around" in a pic, not just at one focal point.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 5, 2009)

MissMia said:


> Nice series. I love the last shot in your second post, but I am partial to border collies.


 
Thank's, the collies are nutters they never stop barking from start to finish


----------



## gsgary (Jan 5, 2009)

Dubious Drewski said:


> These are very well shot. I really wish I could get a better handle on when and where local events like this happen around me. You inspire me to want to try this for myself!


 

Thank's mate, what about husky racing with sledge (not sure what they call it) that would be great fun to shoot and your 50-135 should work a treat


----------



## gsgary (Jan 5, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Great pics, really lovely colours. I especially like 4 & 5 from the first series. I also agree that the background is not too overpowering, it is after all a part of the story (the previous jumps) and not in focus. I always believe the eye should be drawn to "look around" in a pic, not just at one focal point.


 

Thank's mate, look forward to seeing more of your shots, i'm a bit fed up one of my favorite rallies has be called off due to the economic situation


----------



## gsgary (Jan 5, 2009)

CAN I GO YET


----------



## polymoog (Jan 6, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Thank's mate, look forward to seeing more of your shots, i'm a bit fed up one of my favorite rallies has be called off due to the economic situation



Tell me about it ... the Swedish national rally (Swedish championship) was also cancelled for the same reason - would have been held in a town just 30 km from me!!


----------



## Nate Volk (Jan 6, 2009)

Ha, ha.  My 6 lb chiauaua could use some training from your friend.   Sleeps like a cat and eats like a sow.


The Boxer is gorgeous.  

I love the color contrasts in each of these pictures between the subject and the greyish look of the surroundings.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 6, 2009)

Unbelievable shots.. The clarity and DOF is amazing!  That must be a big money lens, huh?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2009)

Nate Volk said:


> Ha, ha. My 6 lb chiauaua could use some training from your friend. Sleeps like a cat and eats like a sow.
> 
> 
> The Boxer is gorgeous.
> ...


 
Thank's Nathan, it just proves you don't need the new fancy new cameras with all those pixels


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Unbelievable shots.. The clarity and DOF is amazing! That must be a big money lens, huh?


 
Cheers mate, yes big money lens 300mmF2.8L but small money body 1Dmk1


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome shots!

Not only well shot, but the dog expressions are priceless. the intensity of the dog in number three contrasted with the " do I smellz hotdog??" in four 

Great shots!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> Awesome shots!
> 
> Not only well shot, but the dog expressions are priceless. the intensity of the dog in number three contrasted with the " do I smellz hotdog??" in four
> 
> Great shots!


 
Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 6, 2009)

The dog in #2 looks like he is looking right at the camera haha,
#5 is pretty funny too.
Good shots though, they all look great.


----------

